# Rule #3!



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

So I meandered up to the bar a little while ago (in my home that is) and was savoring a little "Australian Grass Fed NY Strip Steak plate" - pan seared - so that I could quickly make some food but also get it cooked on the fat rim and yet still COLD in the middle...

("Rare" isn't raw enough for me you see, as I do need it COLD in the middle and yet I want the fat to be crispy - a tricky combo sometimes via the smoker or grill although I'm working on it and getting better at that, so here's to me thus showcasing that soon)!

But today's pan seared steak, which I drank with my beloved White Burgundy (for anyone who remembers "Rule #3" about food & wine pairing - "that one should drink what they do like best, as the food will also taste best then") was so delicious!

And so, I raise my glass, wish all a happy Paddy's Day, and hope you're making your evenings delicious!

And PERFECTLY cold in the middle, yet with the fat seared fantastically! Such wonderful stuff!

Here's to soon figuring out how to smoke my steak and still get it the way I like.

Meanwhile, here's to today! Thanks for sharing in my sips and such!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5457.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5459.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5462.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5463.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5466.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5467.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5468.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5469.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5471.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks Beautiful Leah!!!

Might be a little more rare in the middle than I like it, but not very much. I also like the fat crispy & bubbly, as I do not like rare fat.

Thanks for another Great Post !!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2014)

You know how to party!

My missus loves white burgundy.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much *Bear!*  Here's to cold middles and cooked fat!! Smiles.

I do indeed take it pretty raw, but am happy to learn of other rare fans and devotees out there therefore! So fun! A great way to have meat indeed! Happy terrific Tuesday to you!!!!

And thank you also *Disco! *You can tell your wife that her wine fancy is indeed shared!!! Delicious stuff!

Cheers to all!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

Morn'n Leah.........I just pulled two 1 3/4" thick rib eyes out of the freezer (love my butcher) to try something a little different. I'm going to try to put some smoke on them while they are still frozen......don't know how well that will work. I will give them an hour at 120* and hickory chunks. I "think" the center will still be frozen (has your name on it). Then into the refer until this afternoon. On to a screaming hot grill just to sear the outside and "warm" the very rare center. White Burgundy, a baker, and some salad........and of course 78* outside today (sorry Leah).

I will tilt one......or two.......in your name......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78????????????

It's 28 here and that's considered "warm" for this time of year even!

And your food & wine ensemble sounds so very perfect and delicious!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!

I like this frozen idea, and will play more with that!

But 78???? Send some of that here!!!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!

Terrific stuff!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2014)

You folds and those cold steaks, I bet you wear a muffler round your neck when you go out too!

It does look good Leah. I used to tell the waiters, to knock off the horns, wipe its other end and run the cow across fire one time, I don't want it to moo or move when stuck with a fork, but cold ewww...... But I don't understand well done either, guess its just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You folds and those cold steaks, I bet you wear a muffler round your neck when you go out too!
> 
> It does look good Leah. I used to tell the waiters, to knock off the horns, wipe its other end and run the cow across fire one time, I don't want it to moo or move when stuck with a fork, but cold ewww...... But I don't understand well done either, guess its just different strokes for different folks.


Back around New Years, I was BBQing some very nice 22 oz cowboy steaks for a special thank you for a group of 8.  When I asked how everyone wanted them done, all but one said rare/med rare. The one hold out said very well done.........I almost choked. How could someone take bone-in rib eyes and burn them.....on purpose. She got a very well done burger......and was very happy. Not sure there is enough White Burgundy for someone like that........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

*Foamheart,* that expression is fantastic! I remember your great quip and also your neighbor, who would grill or smoke steak that was frozen, to achieve my preferred result, back in some Bison & Barolo thread of mine, right? Fantastic input!!!!

(Your neighbor forever has been in my mind and as my kind of eater)!

And yes, as gross as it sounds, I actually need it COLD/RAW, to the touch, in the middle - not rare, and not VERY RARE, and not merely "bloody," but COLD, and yet I ALSO do want the outside or the fat all crispy, the way *Bearcarver *likes and described too, and thus that contrast! (I don't ask for much, right)? But when I ask!!!!! Smiles.

I like my ahi tuna the same way, in that instead of just "sashimi," and all raw, I'd rather have the seared _contrast _of cold inside and some edges cooked on the outside.

And so, I do adore EXTREMES! (Middle kids are this way and hate anything in the middle). Or that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

ANYWAY, *Brad, *you had me cracking up with laughter about your overcooked steak request!!!

As try as I might, I am not "a good sport" when steak is overcooked! That story was thus precious! Why eat the steak at all, if you'd be happy to eat a mere shoe, or a piece of something so dry, right? I find it insulting not only to the food, the host, but even to God!

OK, OK, but I am "learning" to accept that we all take our steak in many ways in this great world. But funny stuff it indeed is!

And while there may not be enough White Burgundy to deal with that kind of texture, I'd try mightily and probably increase sales in that department by quite a bit!

Oh I so wish that all the Smoking Forum people lived in some huge gated community for Smokers or something, and that we could have these fabulous discussions over epic feasts and with copious bottles of wine!! (If any real estate building mogul is reading this, give it thought! I'd move in)!

Speaking of frozen doings, I had some "frozen, pre-cooked, New Zealand Green Lip Mussels on the half shell" in my freezer that I wondered about and wanted to somehow smoke, and so I did that just now and they were terrific.......













DSCF5472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






So the half shell mussels were icy and frozen and I then poured them into a perforated grill pan with some grapeseed oil greasing it...













DSCF5473.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And I got pistachio shells ready (instead of smoking chips) yes *Knuckle47* has changed me forever!!!













DSCF5474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And I turned the shells upside down, as I realized that with them frozen, it wouldn't be just brine but lots of icy watery stuff dripping around...













DSCF5475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And smoked on high heat just some 7 minutes, to thaw, since they were already cooked...













DSCF5476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5477.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And the smoky flavor was AMAZING!!!!!!! I really loved it!













DSCF5478.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






This went over a salad that had red pepper and shallot hiding underneath, and then a cayenne pepper, grey sea salt and olive oil whisked up dressing...













DSCF5479.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5480.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






White Burg of course...

(Funny, I have had ALMOST every wine in this great world which I've desired to try, and mostly REDS, and was a serious "red devotee" for three decades and only drank red for quite some time).

Yet, once experiencing White Burgundy, gasp, smile, sip, toast, smile again; that was "as good as it gets" to me; I then became a convert, and just feel that it is "how wine should be!" Smiles. Delicious stuff!!!

For anyone ready to try this "dry" style of fantastic wine, a fabulous pairing is CHEESE and also OYSTERS! Hell, if it's really a fine day, then just have both!

I think you'll fall in love with it!

But back to this evening's mussels....













DSCF5481.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5482.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5483.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5485.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






It was fabulous! I went back in with a knife and even scraped off the little scallop like stubs that remained on the shells!

OK, forgive the "book length" blather today.

Just getting excited as it is so fun to share!!! This site is a joy and a gift!!!

Cheers to all!  - Leah (Ready to watch yesterday's "The Blacklist" via On Demand. Ahh, another fine thing!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

"ANYWAY, *Brad,* you had me cracking up with laughter about your overcooked steak request!!!"

Crazy enough.......I'm having dinner with that same squirrel tonight........but it will be pizza...

OOHHH........green lips......I haven't had those in a long time. Sounds like I need to place an order with my fishy guy.

B~


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Hah! *(Brad).* Hopefully your overcooked pal takes his pizza in some way that's easier to handle! Smiles.

Yes, chat with your fishmonger as these mussels are  lovely!!!

Meanwhile, happy midweek to all!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Happy midweek to all!

Well let's hear it for FROZEN food indeed!

(Today's schedules dictated that a super quickie meal take place and early at that, and so I pulled out more of those frozen New Zealand Green Lip mussels, and a bag of frozen okra even)!













DSCF5486.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF5488.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






I thawed the mussels and then just microwaved the okra, and then poured olive oil and cayenne over it all and some chopped raw elephant garlic!













DSCF5489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF5490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






So simple and quick, and yet also healthful, wonderful, and fun!













DSCF5491.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






Let it never be said that cleaning out one's freezer can't be terrific!!! Smiles.

Happy hump day to everyone!!!!!!!! Make today amazing!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow!!!  Those Mussels look Fantastic!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're really tempting me!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much *Bear!* So simple, but so tasty!!!

Happy midweek!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Thursday Great Cookies!!!!!!!!

I'm just tucking in today's grilled bluefish (God I love bluefish) because I did love and devour this earlier and yet it's now "wine o'clock" and so I must find something else to pair with that lovely stuff, but here's to first things first therefore, and some simple grilled bluefish, chopped raw elephant garlic and salad!













DSCF5498.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5499.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5500.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5501.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014






This fish was so soft and the skin so crispy and what a lovely thing!

OK, I WILL smoke something again soon, and meanwhile just send some Thursday cheer your way! 

Make this evening amazing!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Friday to all!

Just sneaking in today's simple plate, as I did learn something today in relation to smoking, wine, life and so it goes!

I was on my own today and thus opted to use up some frozen octopus and have a salad with that. I contemplated smoking or grilling and then thought, "No, it's windy, and I'll just sauté this in a pan and have it. AND, worse yet, I am in need of making a wine run!













DSCF5529.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 21, 2014






And so, I ate my lunch, and while it was lovely and I am always grateful for every meal, (indeed), I have come to the conclusion that octopus is so much better when smoked, and when grilled too but really so great when it is smoked; and that from now on, whether dining alone, whether it is windy outside or whatever seems like a big effort to be skipped; it is far more worth it to go smoke it, or grill it and do it "right!"

Secondly, meals are better with wine alongside too!

Those are my two lessons learned today. It's good to learn! Smiles. It is!

Happy weekend to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome Again!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love to Zoom in on your Beautiful Creations!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think "Better Smoked" goes for just about everything.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear!

And Happy Weekend to You!!!

Isn't that funny how once having everything smoked, the other preparations just begin to seem almost blah by comparison?

A fabulous habit, this smoking stuff!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## oldsalty (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Leah, just a quick thought I love my steaks blue in the center as well. My method which seems to work well I smoke my steaks at 180deg with hickory for that bacon taste for about an hour, then let rest while I get my little Joe Webber filled with one chimney of charcoal put steaks on to get that great sear they come out fantastic. You get that nice smoke flavor with dark crust and bubbly fat and blue center mmmmmmmmm so good. Your dishes look fantastic love to meet fellow foodies. Keep on grilling!!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey *OldSalty!!! *That "reverse sear" (if I'm not mistaken) sounds delectable and perfect!

And I'm delighted to know that somebody else takes their steak this way!

Here's to your good taste!!!!! Smiles. Indeed!

And thank you tons for the great explanation of how you achieve this!!! That makes great sense!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 17, 2014)

So I meandered up to the bar a little while ago (in my home that is) and was savoring a little "Australian Grass Fed NY Strip Steak plate" - pan seared - so that I could quickly make some food but also get it cooked on the fat rim and yet still COLD in the middle...

("Rare" isn't raw enough for me you see, as I do need it COLD in the middle and yet I want the fat to be crispy - a tricky combo sometimes via the smoker or grill although I'm working on it and getting better at that, so here's to me thus showcasing that soon)!

But today's pan seared steak, which I drank with my beloved White Burgundy (for anyone who remembers "Rule #3" about food & wine pairing - "that one should drink what they do like best, as the food will also taste best then") was so delicious!

And so, I raise my glass, wish all a happy Paddy's Day, and hope you're making your evenings delicious!

And PERFECTLY cold in the middle, yet with the fat seared fantastically! Such wonderful stuff!

Here's to soon figuring out how to smoke my steak and still get it the way I like.

Meanwhile, here's to today! Thanks for sharing in my sips and such!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF5457.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5459.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5460.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5461.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5462.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5463.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5464.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5466.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5467.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5468.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5469.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


















DSCF5471.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 17, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks Beautiful Leah!!!

Might be a little more rare in the middle than I like it, but not very much. I also like the fat crispy & bubbly, as I do not like rare fat.

Thanks for another Great Post !!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 18, 2014)

You know how to party!

My missus loves white burgundy.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you so much *Bear!*  Here's to cold middles and cooked fat!! Smiles.

I do indeed take it pretty raw, but am happy to learn of other rare fans and devotees out there therefore! So fun! A great way to have meat indeed! Happy terrific Tuesday to you!!!!

And thank you also *Disco! *You can tell your wife that her wine fancy is indeed shared!!! Delicious stuff!

Cheers to all!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

Morn'n Leah.........I just pulled two 1 3/4" thick rib eyes out of the freezer (love my butcher) to try something a little different. I'm going to try to put some smoke on them while they are still frozen......don't know how well that will work. I will give them an hour at 120* and hickory chunks. I "think" the center will still be frozen (has your name on it). Then into the refer until this afternoon. On to a screaming hot grill just to sear the outside and "warm" the very rare center. White Burgundy, a baker, and some salad........and of course 78* outside today (sorry Leah).

I will tilt one......or two.......in your name......

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh Brad!!!!!!!!!!!!! 78????????????

It's 28 here and that's considered "warm" for this time of year even!

And your food & wine ensemble sounds so very perfect and delicious!!!!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!

I like this frozen idea, and will play more with that!

But 78???? Send some of that here!!!!!!!!!!!! Please!!!

Terrific stuff!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2014)

You folds and those cold steaks, I bet you wear a muffler round your neck when you go out too!

It does look good Leah. I used to tell the waiters, to knock off the horns, wipe its other end and run the cow across fire one time, I don't want it to moo or move when stuck with a fork, but cold ewww...... But I don't understand well done either, guess its just different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You folds and those cold steaks, I bet you wear a muffler round your neck when you go out too!
> 
> It does look good Leah. I used to tell the waiters, to knock off the horns, wipe its other end and run the cow across fire one time, I don't want it to moo or move when stuck with a fork, but cold ewww...... But I don't understand well done either, guess its just different strokes for different folks.


Back around New Years, I was BBQing some very nice 22 oz cowboy steaks for a special thank you for a group of 8.  When I asked how everyone wanted them done, all but one said rare/med rare. The one hold out said very well done.........I almost choked. How could someone take bone-in rib eyes and burn them.....on purpose. She got a very well done burger......and was very happy. Not sure there is enough White Burgundy for someone like that........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Brad


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 18, 2014)

*Foamheart,* that expression is fantastic! I remember your great quip and also your neighbor, who would grill or smoke steak that was frozen, to achieve my preferred result, back in some Bison & Barolo thread of mine, right? Fantastic input!!!!

(Your neighbor forever has been in my mind and as my kind of eater)!

And yes, as gross as it sounds, I actually need it COLD/RAW, to the touch, in the middle - not rare, and not VERY RARE, and not merely "bloody," but COLD, and yet I ALSO do want the outside or the fat all crispy, the way *Bearcarver *likes and described too, and thus that contrast! (I don't ask for much, right)? But when I ask!!!!! Smiles.

I like my ahi tuna the same way, in that instead of just "sashimi," and all raw, I'd rather have the seared _contrast _of cold inside and some edges cooked on the outside.

And so, I do adore EXTREMES! (Middle kids are this way and hate anything in the middle). Or that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

ANYWAY, *Brad, *you had me cracking up with laughter about your overcooked steak request!!!

As try as I might, I am not "a good sport" when steak is overcooked! That story was thus precious! Why eat the steak at all, if you'd be happy to eat a mere shoe, or a piece of something so dry, right? I find it insulting not only to the food, the host, but even to God!

OK, OK, but I am "learning" to accept that we all take our steak in many ways in this great world. But funny stuff it indeed is!

And while there may not be enough White Burgundy to deal with that kind of texture, I'd try mightily and probably increase sales in that department by quite a bit!

Oh I so wish that all the Smoking Forum people lived in some huge gated community for Smokers or something, and that we could have these fabulous discussions over epic feasts and with copious bottles of wine!! (If any real estate building mogul is reading this, give it thought! I'd move in)!

Speaking of frozen doings, I had some "frozen, pre-cooked, New Zealand Green Lip Mussels on the half shell" in my freezer that I wondered about and wanted to somehow smoke, and so I did that just now and they were terrific.......













DSCF5472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






So the half shell mussels were icy and frozen and I then poured them into a perforated grill pan with some grapeseed oil greasing it...













DSCF5473.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And I got pistachio shells ready (instead of smoking chips) yes *Knuckle47* has changed me forever!!!













DSCF5474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And I turned the shells upside down, as I realized that with them frozen, it wouldn't be just brine but lots of icy watery stuff dripping around...













DSCF5475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And smoked on high heat just some 7 minutes, to thaw, since they were already cooked...













DSCF5476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5477.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






And the smoky flavor was AMAZING!!!!!!! I really loved it!













DSCF5478.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






This went over a salad that had red pepper and shallot hiding underneath, and then a cayenne pepper, grey sea salt and olive oil whisked up dressing...













DSCF5479.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5480.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






White Burg of course...

(Funny, I have had ALMOST every wine in this great world which I've desired to try, and mostly REDS, and was a serious "red devotee" for three decades and only drank red for quite some time).

Yet, once experiencing White Burgundy, gasp, smile, sip, toast, smile again; that was "as good as it gets" to me; I then became a convert, and just feel that it is "how wine should be!" Smiles. Delicious stuff!!!

For anyone ready to try this "dry" style of fantastic wine, a fabulous pairing is CHEESE and also OYSTERS! Hell, if it's really a fine day, then just have both!

I think you'll fall in love with it!

But back to this evening's mussels....













DSCF5481.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5482.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5483.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5484.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014


















DSCF5485.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 18, 2014






It was fabulous! I went back in with a knife and even scraped off the little scallop like stubs that remained on the shells!

OK, forgive the "book length" blather today.

Just getting excited as it is so fun to share!!! This site is a joy and a gift!!!

Cheers to all!  - Leah (Ready to watch yesterday's "The Blacklist" via On Demand. Ahh, another fine thing!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 18, 2014)

"ANYWAY, *Brad,* you had me cracking up with laughter about your overcooked steak request!!!"

Crazy enough.......I'm having dinner with that same squirrel tonight........but it will be pizza...

OOHHH........green lips......I haven't had those in a long time. Sounds like I need to place an order with my fishy guy.

B~


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Hah! *(Brad).* Hopefully your overcooked pal takes his pizza in some way that's easier to handle! Smiles.

Yes, chat with your fishmonger as these mussels are  lovely!!!

Meanwhile, happy midweek to all!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Happy midweek to all!

Well let's hear it for FROZEN food indeed!

(Today's schedules dictated that a super quickie meal take place and early at that, and so I pulled out more of those frozen New Zealand Green Lip mussels, and a bag of frozen okra even)!













DSCF5486.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF5488.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






I thawed the mussels and then just microwaved the okra, and then poured olive oil and cayenne over it all and some chopped raw elephant garlic!













DSCF5489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF5490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






So simple and quick, and yet also healthful, wonderful, and fun!













DSCF5491.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 19, 2014






Let it never be said that cleaning out one's freezer can't be terrific!!! Smiles.

Happy hump day to everyone!!!!!!!! Make today amazing!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow!!!  Those Mussels look Fantastic!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're really tempting me!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much *Bear!* So simple, but so tasty!!!

Happy midweek!!!

Cheers!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Thursday Great Cookies!!!!!!!!

I'm just tucking in today's grilled bluefish (God I love bluefish) because I did love and devour this earlier and yet it's now "wine o'clock" and so I must find something else to pair with that lovely stuff, but here's to first things first therefore, and some simple grilled bluefish, chopped raw elephant garlic and salad!













DSCF5498.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5499.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5500.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014


















DSCF5501.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 20, 2014






This fish was so soft and the skin so crispy and what a lovely thing!

OK, I WILL smoke something again soon, and meanwhile just send some Thursday cheer your way! 

Make this evening amazing!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy Friday to all!

Just sneaking in today's simple plate, as I did learn something today in relation to smoking, wine, life and so it goes!

I was on my own today and thus opted to use up some frozen octopus and have a salad with that. I contemplated smoking or grilling and then thought, "No, it's windy, and I'll just sauté this in a pan and have it. AND, worse yet, I am in need of making a wine run!













DSCF5529.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 21, 2014






And so, I ate my lunch, and while it was lovely and I am always grateful for every meal, (indeed), I have come to the conclusion that octopus is so much better when smoked, and when grilled too but really so great when it is smoked; and that from now on, whether dining alone, whether it is windy outside or whatever seems like a big effort to be skipped; it is far more worth it to go smoke it, or grill it and do it "right!"

Secondly, meals are better with wine alongside too!

Those are my two lessons learned today. It's good to learn! Smiles. It is!

Happy weekend to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome Again!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love to Zoom in on your Beautiful Creations!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think "Better Smoked" goes for just about everything.

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you so much Bear!

And Happy Weekend to You!!!

Isn't that funny how once having everything smoked, the other preparations just begin to seem almost blah by comparison?

A fabulous habit, this smoking stuff!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## oldsalty (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Leah, just a quick thought I love my steaks blue in the center as well. My method which seems to work well I smoke my steaks at 180deg with hickory for that bacon taste for about an hour, then let rest while I get my little Joe Webber filled with one chimney of charcoal put steaks on to get that great sear they come out fantastic. You get that nice smoke flavor with dark crust and bubbly fat and blue center mmmmmmmmm so good. Your dishes look fantastic love to meet fellow foodies. Keep on grilling!!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey *OldSalty!!! *That "reverse sear" (if I'm not mistaken) sounds delectable and perfect!

And I'm delighted to know that somebody else takes their steak this way!

Here's to your good taste!!!!! Smiles. Indeed!

And thank you tons for the great explanation of how you achieve this!!! That makes great sense!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

